# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Meat Deal Spotted Thread

## tirebob

Dunno if anyone is interested, but I know I am always on the lookout for beef/pork/chicken or whatever at great deals to fill the fridge/freezer with so I thought maybe it deserved a thread of its own. If anyone spots a sale, please post here!

Now today I was at the Costco in Balzac and they had briskets on for $7.69/kg (3.49/lb) which is a great price! Even though I always prefer to cook never frozen, this was too good to say no to so I grabbed a few for the freezer. Most were pretty decent too, though I did pick through and grabbed the nicest ones haha!

----------


## Disoblige

I been trying to get cheap pork side ribs. Costco used to sell them in the foam tray and plasric wrap but I don't see them anymore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good call on the thread. Someone needs to comb the flyers for all the asian supermarkets.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The phone app called Flipp is one of the only useful apps I've seen in history. You can search for "strip loin" and it will show you the results from every flyer so you can see who's got the _deals to move the steak_.
LoL.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Now today I was at the Costco in Balzac and they had briskets on for $7.69/kg (3.49/lb) which is a great price! Even though I always prefer to cook never frozen, this was too good to say no to so I grabbed a few for the freezer. Most were pretty decent too, though I did pick through and grabbed the nicest ones haha!




You sure it was $7.69/kg ? The past few times I was at Costco they had dropped the price of whole brisket to $6.99/kg. Great price either way. I smoke a whole brisket every couple of months so always on the lookout for a good deal on one. 

Anyway, this is a good idea. Following! Sometimes the deals are not advertisement in flyers and are location specific. For example, one time I got pork side ribs for $0.99/lb and whole chicken for $0.79/lb at the Sunridge superstore, but they were priced differently at the other locations.

----------


## killramos

How do these deal compare to bulk meat order?

I’m splitting a hog with a buddy, should arrive next week.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> How do these deal compare to bulk meat order?
> 
> I’m splitting a hog with a buddy, should arrive next week.



Quality aside, I think it's still more expensive. For example, right now Costco sells whole striploin for $17.99/kg. I don't think even bulk order can be that cheap.

----------


## tirebob

I will find the bill and confirm but I am certain is was $7 and change...




> You sure it was $7.69/kg ? The past few times I was at Costco they had dropped the price of whole brisket to $6.99/kg. Great price either way. I smoke a whole brisket every couple of months so always on the lookout for a good deal on one. 
> 
> Anyway, this is a good idea. Following! Sometimes the deals are not advertisement in flyers and are location specific. For example, one time I got pork side ribs for $0.99/lb and whole chicken for $0.79/lb at the Sunridge superstore, but they were priced differently at the other locations.

----------


## haggis88

> The phone app called Flipp is one of the only useful apps I've seen in history. You can search for "strip loin" and it will show you the results from every flyer so you can see who's got the _deals to move the steak_.
> LoL.



This.

Probably the only app in my phone that has the notifications turned on, and I include whatsapp and phone in that too :lol:

----------


## tirebob

> This.
> 
> Probably the only app in my phone that has the notifications turned on, and *I include whatsapp and phone in that too* :lol:



I am well aware...  :Bang Head:  :Smilie:

----------


## R-Audi

Guessing I should have posted when the new Save On opened in Trinity hills and Roasts were ~50% off. Butcher chatted with us for a while and said they were well under his cost, encouraged us to load as many in as we could. I think I ended up with 4 of them. The average 2 bone roast was $30 and the biggest I got was a giant 3 Bone for $50.

----------


## tirebob

> *Guessing I should have posted when the new Save On opened in Trinity hills and Roasts were ~50% off.* Butcher chatted with us for a while and said they were well under his cost, encouraged us to load as many in as we could. I think I ended up with 4 of them. The average 2 bone roast was $30 and the biggest I got was a giant 3 Bone for $50.



Exactly why I started this thread!  :Clap:

----------


## dj_rice

> I been trying to get cheap pork side ribs. Costco used to sell them in the foam tray and plasric wrap but I don't see them anymore.



A few months back, Costco was selling St Louis style ribs on sale. They were doing $15 off each package. Packages were about $25-30 each before discount. Fantastic deal. I got 2 racks in the freezer. People had 3-4 racks in their cart. Would of got more but didn't have a chest freezer yet at that time

----------


## ExtraSlow

Costco ribs are pretty good value at even full price. Quite meaty. Beats the shit I get from safeway.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Guessing I should have posted when the new Save On opened in Trinity hills and Roasts were ~50% off. Butcher chatted with us for a while and said they were well under his cost, encouraged us to load as many in as we could. I think I ended up with 4 of them. The average 2 bone roast was $30 and the biggest I got was a giant 3 Bone for $50.



Seems to be a recurring thing, they had the same deal when they opened both stores in Airdrie and again when they opened the one in the old Crappy Tire on 64th.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've noticed AAA Prime Rib going on sale at grocery stores for 50% off right before Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas for the last couple years. I still have a couple in the freezer!

----------


## Disoblige

> A few months back, Costco was selling St Louis style ribs on sale. They were doing $15 off each package. Packages were about $25-30 each before discount. Fantastic deal. I got 2 racks in the freezer. People had 3-4 racks in their cart. Would of got more but didn't have a chest freezer yet at that time



I think I remember seeing that, but I wanted to get the ones that wasn't vacuum packed and had the generic Costco packed trays.
They were always good value and I miss those. I keep forgetting what is a good price for side ribs.

I know for whole chicken and other parts, anything $2/lb (common) or under (uncommon) is a buy for me.

I usually stock up on ground beef if it's $2.99/lb or less.

----------


## tirebob

> I think I remember seeing that, but I wanted to get the ones that wasn't vacuum packed and had the generic Costco packed trays.
> They were always good value and I miss those. I keep forgetting what is a good price for side ribs.
> 
> I know for whole chicken and other parts, anything $2/lb (common) or under (uncommon) is a buy for me.
> 
> I usually stock up on ground beef if it's $2.99/lb or less.



Can I ask why specifically on a tray versus vacuum packed? I just care about how the meat is when I buy it and I have never had an issue specifically one way or the other.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Seems to be a recurring thing, they had the same deal when they opened both stores in Airdrie and again when they opened the one in the old Crappy Tire on 64th.



I think they do it a few times a year

----------


## Disoblige

> Can I ask why specifically on a tray versus vacuum packed? I just care about how the meat is when I buy it and I have never had an issue specifically one way or the other.



I didn't find the St. Louis ribs that cheap. It was on sale but doesn't mean they were cheap. You pay a premium for those St. Louis ones.

----------


## Buster

I've been turning this thread title over in my head all day trying to figure out the optimal innuendo.

----------


## tirebob

> I've been turning this thread title over in my head all day trying to figure out the optimal innuendo.



I was kinda hoping you would...

----------


## dj_rice

> I didn't find the St. Louis ribs that cheap. It was on sale but doesn't mean they were cheap. You pay a premium for those St. Louis ones.



$10 a package with 2 racks in package is pretty cheap IMO. And I'm frugal as fuck. I collect ketchup packs at fast food places and fill up my 1L bottle and am a couponer

----------


## adam c

Recently discovered the flipp app, it's been great so far

----------


## Buster

As a general comment, don't forget you can ask the Costco butchers for full cryovacs of anything they put into trays. That's how I get my full full pork shoulders, or entire pork bellies.

----------


## Disoblige

> $10 a package with 2 racks in package is pretty cheap IMO. And I'm frugal as fuck. I collect ketchup packs at fast food places and fill up my 1L bottle and am a couponer



Haha ya that does sound cheap! I think I may have been confused with a different sale then. I likely would have bought a few if it was only $10.

----------


## CarlLester

> I will find the bill and confirm but I am certain is was $7 and change...



redflagdeals deals says it's $6.99/kg. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## Rocket1k78

https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/

I get short ribs and wings from here and the ribs are $5lb and wings are $2.00lb.

----------


## Brent.ff

> https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/
> 
> I get short ribs and wings from here and the ribs are $5lb and wings are $2.00lb.



god damn thats cheap for wings..

----------


## Rocket1k78

> god damn thats cheap for wings..



Im pretty sure it wasnt even a full $2.00 lol i think it was 1.89 :Big Grin:  but yeah even at 2.00 its dirt cheap. Heads up if anyones buying the ribs, they have them in big frozen slabs so ask to see the slab before they cut it up for you. They got me with a slab that was way too fatty once.

Correction the wings are only $1.79lb
https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/prod...icken-wing-5lb

----------


## dj_rice

> https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/
> 
> I get short ribs and wings from here and the ribs are $5lb and wings are $2.00lb.



Chinese company. Gotta ask, if meat is local and legit?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Chinese company. Gotta ask, if meat is local and legit?



At $5.00lb for short rib i doubt its local but i have no idea. I normally get it from T and T and have no idea where thats from either. And do you mean legit as in its good tasty meat or if its not stolen meat lol

----------


## Disoblige

> https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/
> 
> I get short ribs and wings from here and the ribs are $5lb and wings are $2.00lb.



I was intrigued by the wings, but then it says $3.19/lb on their website. YOU LIE!!!

----------


## killramos

Nothing wrong with some dog ribs mixed in here or there

----------


## Strider

> I was intrigued by the wings, but then it says $3.19/lb on their website. YOU LIE!!!



Full wings (with tips, not split) are $1.79/lb though, and drumettes are $1.69
I also used to get full wings for $2/lb at Lucky (in plastic bags, not at the meat counter or on trays)... haven't been there for a while to know if they're still the same price though.

----------


## Disoblige

> Full wings (with tips, not split) are $1.79/lb though, and drumettes are $1.69
> I also used to get full wings for $2/lb at Lucky (in plastic bags, not at the meat counter or on trays)... haven't been there for a while to know if they're still the same price though.



It's all about the wingette though. I will be willing to pay $3.19/lb if they were giant sized wings. Those are the BEST  :Drool:

----------


## Brent.ff

> Chinese company. Gotta ask, if meat is local and legit?



I know nothing about import laws.. can they be non-legit to be sold?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It'll be either provincially or federally inspected meat if it's sold in a brick and mortar location here. safety of the meat isn't going to be a big issue.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I was intrigued by the wings, but then it says $3.19/lb on their website. YOU LIE!!!



Im no baller so i cant afford just wingettes but even at 3.19 thats cheap no?

----------


## Disoblige

> Im no baller so i cant afford just wingettes but even at 3.19 thats cheap no?



Yeah it is. They go on sale in grocery stores for $3.49 I have seen.

----------


## adam c

$15 for 5lbs of brisket.. can't be right

----------


## Strider

> $15 for 5lbs of brisket.. can't be right



Why not? It's about the same price /lb for a full AAA packer at Costco (see first post).
Superstore also had random chunks for $3.49/lb last week or the week before.

----------


## adam c

> Why not? It's about the same price /lb for a full AAA packer at Costco (see first post).
> Superstore also had random chunks for $3.49/lb last week or the week before.



Perhaps since I buy it rarely, I think the last time I got it from Sobeys it was ~42 for 5 lbs, some BBQ/Smoke houses sell it brisket for $30-$40/lbs

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Briskets at Sobeys and those places are usually around $20/kg. Even superstore would normally carry portion of Augus brisket for $19/kg. So ~$42 for 5lb sounds about right. 

Otherwise Costco is as cheap as it gets for ~$7/kg. Once in a blue moon they would actually have Prime grade brisket. Last time I got one was ~$9.50/kg. I'm waiting for that to happen again so I can stock up.

----------


## tirebob

> Perhaps since I buy it rarely, I think the last time I got it from Sobeys it was ~42 for 5 lbs, some BBQ/Smoke houses sell it brisket for $30-$40/lbs



Yep it was right... All the briskets were full sized from $45 to $55 bucks or so...

----------


## dj_rice

> $15 for 5lbs of brisket.. can't be right



Why not? Horse brisket

----------


## adam c

https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/prod...ef-brisket-5lb

Grass fed and grass finished beef is pricy in general, price seems off for what you’re getting

----------


## Brent.ff

Thats cause its finishedbeef not finished beef

----------


## adam c

Right right

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Still cheap. I'll order a brisket and report back.

----------


## killramos

> Thats cause its finishedbeef not finished beef



I’m picturing they just threw some grass on a dead cow  :ROFL!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Wah Hing is legit. We buy form them all the time. Never bought their brisket but we've bought wings, chicken feet, pig feet, pork belly, pork bone, beef bone, and ox tail from them.

----------


## adam c

> Still cheap. I'll order a brisket and report back.



I'm interested in your feedback

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Quick update for Wah Hing:

Ordered online, only payment method is "pay in store". Got to the store. Line up. Busy place.

Got to the store, learned they don't even track online orders (or they were too busy), they just asked me to reorder at the counter. 5LBs of brisket turned into 8Lbs with a smiling "close enough!" from the lady at the counter. 5Lbs of pork belly became 6LBs, and 5LBs of drumettes became 7LBs.

Close enough!

The brisket is frozen, you're paying by the frozen weight. Pork belly is bone-in (doesn't that make it side ribs or spare ribs? I'm no butcher). Drumettes were large.

Cash, packaging, and raw meat are handled by the same pair of gloves. Don't go here if you're squeamish of that. There was another lady trying to break apart a Clarke Griswold size bundle of frozen pork chops by smashing them on the ground (but she had a sheet of cardboard for food safety).

Photos uploaded for reference: https://imgur.com/a/Nry8Ksw

----------


## Brent.ff

How much was your brisket? If its still in the vac pack (and actually Black Angus?) i may be able to get over the chokeslamming of frozen pork chops on the ground at calgary's version of a wet market

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Quick update for Wah Hing:
> 
> Ordered online, only payment method is "pay in store". Got to the store. Line up. Busy place.
> 
> Got to the store, learned they don't even track online orders (or they were too busy), they just asked me to reorder at the counter. 5LBs of brisket turned into 8Lbs with a smiling "close enough!" from the lady at the counter. 5Lbs of pork belly became 6LBs, and 5LBs of drumettes became 7LBs.
> 
> Close enough!
> 
> The brisket is frozen, you're paying by the frozen weight. Pork belly is bone-in (doesn't that make it side ribs or spare ribs? I'm no butcher). Drumettes were large.
> ...



Thanks for this.
That's not acceptable, particularly when they have likely upped their food handling game _significantly_ due to this pesky pandemic that's in Month-11. Gross.
And yeah, getting 40% over what you asked for or needed is also a no-go.
Do Not Want

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Brisket was around $3/lb. The total order came to $52. They bag it all, weight it, type the price into a very low tech cash register. No discount for cash payment  :Drama: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Thanks for this.
> That's not acceptable, particularly when they have likely upped their food handling game _significantly_ due to this pesky pandemic that's in Month-11. Gross.
> And yeah, getting 40% over what you asked for or needed is also a no-go.
> Do Not Want



I probably could have objected and forced them to cut and reweight, but after waiting in line, I wasn't going to squabble over a $10 difference. At least I got the extra meat, vs being in Asia and just paying $10 more for the same amount cause of white tax.  :Devil: 

Food handling game not upped in any sense of the word. Don't go here for steak tartar.

I will be cooking these over the coming weeks and reporting back. Unless I stop posting on beyond completely. Take that as very negative feedback on the quality of this meat.

----------


## Disoblige

Sounds like a typical asian butcher shop. Perfect, haha.

----------


## adam c

> Quick update for Wah Hing:
> 
> Ordered online, only payment method is "pay in store". Got to the store. Line up. Busy place.
> 
> Got to the store, learned they don't even track online orders (or they were too busy), they just asked me to reorder at the counter. 5LBs of brisket turned into 8Lbs with a smiling "close enough!" from the lady at the counter. 5Lbs of pork belly became 6LBs, and 5LBs of drumettes became 7LBs.
> 
> Close enough!
> 
> The brisket is frozen, you're paying by the frozen weight. Pork belly is bone-in (doesn't that make it side ribs or spare ribs? I'm no butcher). Drumettes were large.
> ...




Thought you were taking pictures of the food handling

----------


## tirebob

> Sounds like a typical asian butcher shop. Perfect, haha.



I had a hard enough time getting myself to but meat from Costco let alone a joint like that... Not gonna happen!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I had a hard enough time getting myself to but meat from Costco let alone a joint like that... Not gonna happen!



Never took you for such a daisy Bob!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Brisket was around $3/lb. The total order came to $52. They bag it all, weight it, type the price into a very low tech cash register. No discount for cash payment 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I probably could have objected and forced them to cut and reweight, but after waiting in line, I wasn't going to squabble over a $10 difference. At least I got the extra meat, vs being in Asia and just paying $10 more for the same amount cause of white tax. 
> 
> Food handling game not upped in any sense of the word. Don't go here for steak tartar.
> ...



Ha! That's an awesome post!
I meant that they have probably "upped their game" in that pre-CoVid, they were prolly cutting pork on the toilet tanks in the bathrooms and leaving the chicken on the loading dock in the sun. So they certainly have a long way to go, but "you should've seen it before". It's funny. I'm funny. Much funnier when needs explaining.
LoL!

----------


## killramos

Yum

----------


## tirebob

> Never took you for such a daisy Bob!



If I don't see it before it's cooked I am rock solid, but the second I see meat rolling around in mouse turds... I'm out!

----------


## Disoblige

Back in the day, I saw pre-fried ginger beef just sitting in a box on the floor near the back door entrance.
Then when someone placed an order for ginger beef, the chef takes a serving from the big plastic box on the floor and throws it into the wok to finish cooking it up for the take-out container.

GOOD TIMES... Ok have a good weekend everyone  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Back in the day, I saw pre-fried ginger beef just sitting in a box on the floor near the back door entrance.
> Then when someone placed an order for ginger beef, the chef takes a serving from the big plastic box on the floor and throws it into the wok to finish cooking it up for the take-out container.
> 
> GOOD TIMES... Ok have a good weekend everyone



Do most people think their food is more carefully prepared than this?

----------


## tirebob

> Do most people think their food is more carefully prepared than this?



It's why I prefer my own cooking over any restaurant... Too many horror stories!

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone buy meat at Basha Foods?
They appear to have a lot of stuff on sale regularly.

Whole striploin $8.87/kg.
Brisket $4.99/lb.

I see their flyer on my FB feeds.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I took the last bullet, your turn  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bought some insanely cheap beef ribs from basha a couple years ago. Actually that might be in the BBQ thread cheap because there was no meat or fat on em. musta been some sick old cows. Basically just soup bones. 

EDIT: Yeah, was 2018, and beef ribs were $1.99/lb, and results were not inspiring. 
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/330...ha#post4762201

sometimes you get what you pay for.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Quick update for Wah Hing:
> 
> Ordered online, only payment method is "pay in store". Got to the store. Line up. Busy place.
> 
> Got to the store, learned they don't even track online orders (or they were too busy), they just asked me to reorder at the counter. 5LBs of brisket turned into 8Lbs with a smiling "close enough!" from the lady at the counter. 5Lbs of pork belly became 6LBs, and 5LBs of drumettes became 7LBs.
> 
> Close enough!
> 
> The brisket is frozen, you're paying by the frozen weight. Pork belly is bone-in (doesn't that make it side ribs or spare ribs? I'm no butcher). Drumettes were large.
> ...



I totally forgot to mention they oversell like a mofo :facepalm:  In the summer i bought a a bunch for me and my mom and i dont recall how much extra exactly but they definitely upped it on every item. If i was paying regular price then yeah that aint happening but thats for me its too cheap to be complaining. I also but extra to vacuum seal and freeze so not a biggie if i have some extra. Dont be going here or any chinese meat shop for that matter if you're squeamish about food handling. 




> Do most people think their food is more carefully prepared than this?



 :Werd!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I'm surprised they wore gloves at all lol

----------


## Rocket1k78

^^^No doubt lol As disgusting as this is its always been bare hand at the place i went to before.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Bump.

Save On has back ribs on sale for $1.99/lb. Works out to ~$2.5 per rack. Cheap!

----------


## cdnsir

^^Nice! It's gonna be a full on pork week... 

Costco has pork shoulder roasts for $5.99/kg with $6 off per pack. Works out to like $12 for a 6lb pack. Awesome cut, fatty enough that you can't mess it up no matter how you prepare it.

----------


## Buster

> ^^Nice! It's gonna be a full on pork week... 
> 
> Costco has pork shoulder roasts for $5.99/kg with $6 off per pack. Works out to like $12 for a 6lb pack. Awesome cut, fatty enough that you can't mess it up no matter how you prepare it.



ooooh, nice! I'm running low on pulled pork.

----------


## Disoblige

> Bump.
> 
> Save On has back ribs on sale for $1.99/lb. Works out to ~$2.5 per rack. Cheap!



Thanks. Got a few. They are previously frozen but still a great deal. Already separated too which is convenient.

----------


## tirebob

> ^^Nice! It's gonna be a full on pork week... 
> 
> Costco has pork shoulder roasts for $5.99/kg with $6 off per pack. Works out to like $12 for a 6lb pack. Awesome cut, fatty enough that you can't mess it up no matter how you prepare it.



Doing a Costco run tomorrow and will be looking at this for sure!

----------


## sabad66

Sweet thx for the heads up, wife is going to Costco today and could use some pork shoulder. Will tell her to get some

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Yeah I picked up the pork shoulder a few days ago and made Pernil Asado last night for taco. So good and so cheap. The pack ended up being $11

----------


## Buster

> Yeah I picked up the pork shoulder a few days ago and made Pernil Asado last night for taco. So good and so cheap. The pack ended up being $11



I am now inspired.

----------


## Brent.ff

Pulled pork tomorrow! Pack was $12! Shoulda bought a few as it’s such a solid meal for like 3-4 days

----------


## tirebob

Success! Grabbed a couple packs... Nice looking chunks of pork for the cost too!

----------


## Brent.ff

Sous vide for 8 hours at 167, then Traeger for an hour with sauce. Traeger really didn’t want to get going in the weather

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up the Ethiopian pork ribs from save-on. Look awfully skinny, but for $1.99/lb I'll gamble. 

Saw this at save-on 52nd street too, but didn't purchase.

----------


## Buster

> Success! Grabbed a couple packs... Nice looking chunks of pork for the cost too!



Did you go to the butcher and ask for a whole cryovac?

----------


## Kjonus

Saw this at save-on 52nd street too, but didn't purchase.
[/QUOTE]

Co-Op at Creekside is selling for the same price as well. Would assume it's that price at Co-op across the city.

----------


## cdnsir

Think Superstore price matched the ribs. American ribs too, in all its fatass goodness.

Bit hog wild in the fridge right now. Didn’t know you can get the straight cryovac from Costco, those keep much longer in the fridge.  :facepalm:

----------


## killramos

Is Ethiopian pork ribs a joke?

----------


## Disoblige

Damn I love superbowl weekend.
Basically that is when you stock up 6 months worth of ribs and freeze em.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is Ethiopian pork ribs a joke?



A very tasteless joke. Back in the 80's there was a famine in Ethiopia. Your parents might remember it. 

These pork robs were marked "Product of Germany"

----------


## killramos

> A very tasteless joke. Back in the 80's there was a famine in Ethiopia. Your parents might remember it. 
> 
> These pork robs were marked "Product of Germany"



I was just curious not offended. I was trying to understand in what universe we would import pork products from Ethiopia lol.

----------


## Disoblige

> These pork robs were marked "Product of Germany"



I am slow baking them in the oven right now for 6 hours. Will see tonight if they're any good. I mean 2 racks for $4.50? Damn...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good snack anyway. Worth the five bucks.

----------


## cdnsir

I have no acknowledgment of where the Superstore ribs are sourced. By American, I am therefore implying the pork ribs are indeed fat.

----------


## dj_rice

> Bump.
> 
> Save On has back ribs on sale for $1.99/lb. Works out to ~$2.5 per rack. Cheap!




Went after work yesterday but they were all sold out. Butcher told me to go to Customer Service and get a rain check. Went to CS and they were saying no rain checks on the ribs sale. They had flyers with no rain checks on all the tills displayed. CS gave me a rain check anyway lol. Anyone got pics of these ribs? Or am I better off price-matching at Superstore

----------


## spikerS

OK, help me out a bit here guys. I have seen some of the end results here, and I want to try it. 

What ribs should I buy, and what is the best way to cook them without a smoker? I have done them on a smoker before, but that's it. 

What ribs are you all buying to cook in your kitchen, and how?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Went after work yesterday but they were all sold out. Butcher told me to go to Customer Service and get a rain check. Went to CS and they were saying no rain checks on the ribs sale. They had flyers with no rain checks on all the tills displayed. CS gave me a rain check anyway lol. Anyone got pics of these ribs? Or am I better off price-matching at Superstore



My opinion is SoF Meat > SupStore Meat.

----------


## schocker

> Yeah I picked up the pork shoulder a few days ago and made Pernil Asado last night for taco. So good and so cheap. The pack ended up being $11



I need to make this. The only recipe I have been using for pork shoulder is just carnitas in my pressure cooker. 
Checked beacon hill and they had only monster like $28 which I didn't have room for to store. 

Costco does have picaha now so I picked up some of the steaks but they don't have as much fat on them like the entire cap would.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Was at superstore and they had pork side ribs (cyvorac, not frozen) from maple leaf for $1.99/lb. ~$10 for 2 racks.

----------


## cdnsir

> Went after work yesterday but they were all sold out. Butcher told me to go to Customer Service and get a rain check. Went to CS and they were saying no rain checks on the ribs sale. They had flyers with no rain checks on all the tills displayed. CS gave me a rain check anyway lol. Anyone got pics of these ribs? Or am I better off price-matching at Superstore






> Was at superstore and they had pork side ribs (cyvorac, not frozen) from maple leaf for $1.99/lb. ~$10 for 2 racks.



Yea, I think they proactively price matched, mine were $4.37/kg but were in regular food wraps. Quality-wise, I never find Superstore that bad for pork and chicken. Beef typically do have less marbling than coop/safeway.





> OK, help me out a bit here guys. I have seen some of the end results here, and I want to try it. 
> 
> What ribs should I buy, and what is the best way to cook them without a smoker? I have done them on a smoker before, but that's it. 
> 
> What ribs are you all buying to cook in your kitchen, and how?



I've always done them either in the Instant Pot or oven. Depends on how many you are doing, oven if you're doing a few packs at a time.

1. Dry rub, leave overnight
2. Oven - Bake with tinfoil cover at 250F for 3 hours / Instant pot - Add a cup of water+apple cider vinegar. Cook for 20min, then natural release
3. Finish with BBQ sauce and broil at 400F in oven to brown

----------


## tirebob

> OK, help me out a bit here guys. I have seen some of the end results here, and I want to try it. 
> 
> What ribs should I buy, and what is the best way to cook them without a smoker? I have done them on a smoker before, but that's it. 
> 
> What ribs are you all buying to cook in your kitchen, and how?



Long before I had a smoker I used to do them on my propane BBQ with offset heat on the one side and using wood chips wrapped in foil pouches for smoke, and while definitely not the most efficient way of smoking meat, I was able to keep temps at 225* and got great smoke flavour. Just requires a bit of attention so you catch the chip pouch when it inevitably gets to a point it catches fire towards the end of it's smoke burn so you don't get massive heat spikes.

----------


## dj_rice

> Was at superstore and they had pork side ribs (cyvorac, not frozen) from maple leaf for $1.99/lb. ~$10 for 2 racks.



Ended up grabbing 2 packs of this this morning since I was there. Stopped by SaveOn after and they had no ribs. Oh wells. Typically back ribs are better than side ribs correct? More meat and less fat on the back and back usually cost more.

----------


## Disoblige

The side ribs at Superstore are better than the back ribs at SoF imo. I got the ones in the trays instead of the Maple Leaf cryovac ones as they looked better.

----------


## dj_rice

Trimmed some of the fat off the one rack. Chopped in pieces. Threw into Instapot. Threw in some VH Honey Garlic and VH Strong Garlic sauces. Tossed in a bunch of garlic cloves. Chopped 2 onions into quarters. Juiced 2 oranges. A bunch of S & P. 22 mins pressure cook high. Fall off the bone honey garlic ribs. Going to reduce the cooking time next batch, the white cartiledge crunchy bits were a little too soft.

----------


## lee88

Wing Tat Food Service is my go to spot for my chicken, beef, pork. Great prices and Kieth the owner is awesome!
https://wing-tat-food-service.business.site/

https://www.facebook.com/WingTatYYC/

----------


## rx7boi

Any good deals on smoked salmon?

Was at Loblaws City Market and they were clearing out 50g packs of smoked salmon for .94 cents so I took the last 13 packs  :ROFL!:

----------


## arcticcat522

Not sure, but this seems not bad for AAA

----------


## 2002civic

Thanks, but where is that? ^^^

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That font/style is Save On Foods, I'm pretty sure.
Edit - it is. You can make out the green logo on the meat UPC sticker.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

That's Save on but still 50% more than Costco (Costco is $3.3/kg). Also AAA

----------


## arcticcat522

> That font/style is Save On Foods, I'm pretty sure.
> Edit - it is. You can make out the green logo on the meat UPC sticker.



Yep. One in University District

----------


## ExtraSlow

Edit. Wrong thread. Sort of.

----------


## dj_rice

> Edit. Wrong thread. Sort of.



LH Side Superstore Side Ribs. RH Save On Back Ribs?

Guess I'll be throwing away my Save On rain check then

----------


## Disoblige

> LH Side Superstore Side Ribs. RH Save On Back Ribs?
> 
> Guess I'll be throwing away my Save On rain check then



Difference between fresh pork side ribs vs. Frozen back ribs.

But you cannot get the side ribs anymore as the sale is over and they were sold out constantly since earlier in the week.

I braised the SoF back ribs or used them in curry and enjoyed them that way. Still cheap for under $2/lb but know what you are getting and cook them accordingly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> LH Side Superstore Side Ribs. RH Save On Back Ribs?
> 
> Guess I'll be throwing away my Save On rain check then



Left side is Coop back ribs, right is save-on $1.99 whatevers. Coop ribs seem really inconsistent, they sell a few different kinds on different days. I'm sure save-on sometimes has "good" ribs too, those $1.99 ones were oddballs. 


I fyou are regularly in costco, I think the ribs there are both good consistent quality, and a good consistent price. I just happen to hardly ever go to costco, so I get my ribs all over the place when I'm shopping for other things.

----------


## Disoblige

4.50/lb vs. 1.98/lb.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think in terms of $/lb for the meat, you are not winning with those $1.99 ones, since there's so little meat.

----------


## Disoblige

> I think in terms of $/lb for the meat, you are not winning with those $1.99 ones, since there's so little meat.



Agreed.
Those 1.98/lb side ribs were legit though.

----------


## dirtsniffer

$5.49/lb brisket at coop. AB beef

----------


## dj_rice



----------


## beyond_ban

Which location is that? Or is it for each of them?

----------


## dj_rice

> Which location is that? Or is it for each of them?



Picture is from Vancouver but should be for all Western Canada Costco

----------


## haggis88

East Hills Costco had them at $20 off on Thursday night

----------


## beyond_ban

I grabbed from Beacon Hill last night, same $15 off as posted above.

----------


## sabad66

Pretty good deal for that full tenderloin. I found one for $100 sticker so came out to $85. Portioned it into quite a few steaks and a bit of leftover for stew

----------


## Disoblige

There is a guy who updates a list of meat prices and I find it useful to compare to the lowest price seen.

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?...OeJJQ2y4qLGjEo

----------


## you&me

Yesterday Safeway in Aspen had prime rib on special for $8.99/lb through Wed.

----------


## Disoblige

Nvm

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Full Strip Loin at Costco for $20/kg and then they knock $30 off at the till. That dropped mine to about $15/kg which is excellent!

Could someone please remind me of link me to any special prep I have to do to a full strip? @djrice ?

It's there any silver skin or neuter nonsense I gotta do before thick thic steaks thic? 

Thanks!

----------


## killramos

There is literally 0 prep. 

Cut steaks to desired thickness. Trim fat cap to desired thickness (if at all, my wife gets weirded out by too much fat cap so I trim hers down a bit more).

This is how I do all my steaks. I have a whole strip in my fridge awaiting slicing right now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There is literally 0 prep. 
> 
> Cut steaks to desired thickness. Trim fat cap to desired thickness (if at all, my wife gets weirded out by too much fat cap so I trim hers down a bit more).
> 
> This is how I do all my steaks. I have a whole strip in my fridge awaiting slicing right now.



Perfect. Hey, thanks for confirming!
I really enjoy the fat on these higher quality cuts, so I think I'm good.
Thic steaks plus maybe a roast.

----------


## dj_rice

Damn there was a Instacart glitch where people were getting $150-200 slabs of strip loin for $43 from Costco. I didnt get in on deal cause I have no room in fridge or freezer at all but wow smoking deal. Heres some pics from the IG people that cashed in. Deal was yesterday so its out of stock now

----------


## ExtraSlow

Posts a deal from yesterday in the meat deals thread. ***shakes head***

----------


## dj_rice

> Posts a deal from yesterday in the meat deals thread. ***shakes head***



Yeah my bad, was busy at work and forgot to post it up

----------


## ExtraSlow

you are on probation, watch your step.

----------


## Brent.ff

Definitely woulda signed up for instacart for that

----------


## sabad66

So Costco has these on sale right now


Can someone who is more knowledgeable about beef cuts than me tell me if this would be reasonable to de-bone then cut into rib eye steaks? Or am I way off and these are better suited to be cut into prime rib roasts? I actually don’t mind bone-in steaks, but the rib spacing on these looks like they would be 2 inch thick steaks if you slice between, which are too thick for my preferences.

Also if you cut off the bone I assume there would be a decent amount of meat still stuck to the bone... what do people do with the bones? Leave the meat on then make stock with it? Do your best to pick off the meat after then use them for stew/other dishes? Other ideas? Are these typically safe to give dogs?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm not calling myself an expert, but I don't think that sounds like a good idea. These are ideal roasts.
Page 
@dj_rice

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can cut that into a "rib steak" with the bone left in. Or cut into larger chunks and call it "rib roast". Don't buy this is you plan to de-bone.

----------


## cyra1ax

> So Costco has these on sale right now
> Attachment 98354



Not sure how these ones shake out but prime rib/rib roasts were cheaper at Walmart at Christmas by quite a margin. Meat quality was surprisingly good too.

----------


## sabad66

> Not sure how these ones shake out but prime rib/rib roasts were cheaper at Walmart at Christmas by quite a margin. Meat quality was surprisingly good too.



They are around 230-270 before discount, so assuming you find a 9kg one for 235, it would work out to $21.50ish/kg after the $40 discount. I think I pay usually around $50/kg for ready cut rib eye steaks so figured if I could do the butchering work could save a decent amount.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

City Market has AAA bone-in rib roast for $18/kg ( at least over the weekend anyway) I picked up a piece and it looks a little better than the Costco ones and you don't have to buy the whole slab. Picked up 2 bones for $44. 

Went to Westbrooks Walmart last night and they had half slabs of Striploin for $15/kg. Works out to ~$45/half slabs, all AAA Angus. Great deal! I picked up one and really happy with what the way it looks. It also required alot less trimming than the Costco slabs.

----------


## killramos

> You can cut that into a "rib steak" with the bone left in. Or cut into larger chunks and call it "rib roast". Don't buy this is you plan to de-bone.



Disagree. Remove ribs from rib steak. Now you have a beautiful boneless rib steak to slice, and a rack of beef ribs to bbq.

Bone in rib steak is also nice, but I think I would still do the above.

Basically with my method you get a “free” rack of beef ribs, which tend to be overpriced when bought in their own. Boneless rib steaks probably come at a premium too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hmm, I do love beef ribs, and they are expensive when bought alone. maybe you are onto something.

----------


## sabad66

> Disagree. Remove ribs from rib steak. Now you have a beautiful boneless rib steak to slice, and a rack of beef ribs to bbq.
> 
> Bone in rib steak is also nice, but I think I would still do the above.
> 
> Basically with my method you get a “free” rack of beef ribs, which tend to be overpriced when bought in their own. Boneless rib steaks probably come at a premium too.



Ended up buying one today and butchering it this way, thx for the idea.

Now I just need to figure out a good recipe for the ribs as I’ve never cooked them before. I don’t have a smoker, so I’m thinking of pressure cooking to get ultra tender then finish off on the bbq but will see what else I can find on YouTube for beef rib recipes.

----------


## Disoblige

Cheap tenderloin at Superstore, only $10.88/lb and 10,000 pts.

----------


## killramos

> Ended up buying one today and butchering it this way, thx for the idea.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out a good recipe for the ribs as I’ve never cooked them before. I don’t have a smoker, so I’m thinking of pressure cooking to get ultra tender then finish off on the bbq but will see what else I can find on YouTube for beef rib recipes.



There is no real reason why you can’t bbq in an oven. Add Liquid smoke for flavour.

----------


## Disoblige

> There is no real reason why you can’t bbq in an oven. Add Liquid smoke for flavour.



Not the same man... I used to be oven guy for years. Can't even compare.

----------


## killramos

> Not the same man... I used to be oven guy for years. Can't even compare.



Itll do in a pinch, Ill often finish cooks in the oven.

----------


## phreezee

More COVID brisket at Sobeys



- - - Updated - - -

BOGO skinless chicken breast at Sobeys

----------


## adam c

I picked up a 7.7kg brisket from Sobeys for $67 trying to figure out how to prep and cook it as I don’t have anything big enough

----------


## cdnsir

Evraaay-boddday... yeaaah... 
Brisket's back. All right.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Great price. Going to pick up a couple pieces tomorrow. They are more expensive at Costco now. Last I checked $11.49/kg.

----------


## Disoblige

Wal-Mart has pork side ribs for $1.97/lb.
Not sure of quality, but at least it's fresh.

----------


## Disoblige

Damn.. that is some cheap brisket. Bought 1 for $42.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$22/kg for AAA Striploin at Safeway.


I had some tonight and for AAA, it's far too chewy, but individual results may vary. It was still delicious and this is getting close to half price, so I'd still hit it, pointy elbows & all.

----------


## Disoblige

Nothing like chewy striploin and blue label Pellegrino

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nothing like chewy striploin and blue label Pellegrino



LoL, you fuckin swollen urethra!
Actually, I did buy one bottle of San Pellegrino but I bought a bottle of wine that was quite underwhelming to go with it. It was a 2016 Masi Campofiorin and while it was quite good, it wasn't much of a treat and it needed to be because it's passed the $20/bottle mark.

Now I wanna go to the garage and put a photo of my gasoline in the water bottle, just to #JimmiesRustled

----------


## adam c

I picked up a couple packages of those striploins, they aren’t bad for the price

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cooking them wrong is a factor

----------


## dirtsniffer

Anyone else feel like beef has gone up like 20% this year?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Brisket at Costco has done up from $7.49/kg earlier this year to $12.99/kg last time I checked.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Cooking them wrong is a factor



I will fight you.

- - - Updated - - -




> Anyone else feel like beef has gone up like 20% this year?



Yes. Conservatively.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I will fight you..



You will win. I'm a cream puff.

----------


## Disoblige

> Brisket at Costco has done up from $7.49/kg earlier this year to $12.99/kg last time I checked.



I stopped buying any meat from Costco years ago.
Way cheaper to wait for certain sales at other stores and stock up then.

----------


## killramos

Costco has good quality beef but has 2 issues.

1 prices aren’t great unless you catch one of their sales.

2 their cut beef they mechanically tenderize. No like.

The solution to Costco meat is to buy whole cryovac only (big up front $$$) when they have them on sale which is common enough.

I would love to have a great neighbourhood butcher I could go to to get what I want, but most butchers are either hilariously overpriced or treat you like you are trying to murder a kitten when you ask them for what you want if it’s not literally pre cut in the cooler.

I struggle with this a lot.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I love ordering from the local butcher but often it's just a bit too expensive to justify. Last time I ordered Ribeye there was $55+/kg and it was good, but too much of a premium if we are just looking for something for dinner.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I stopped buying any meat from Costco years ago.
> Way cheaper to wait for certain sales at other stores and stock up then.



I typical only buy there if I'm having people over on somewhat short notice and what I want isn't on sale somewhere else. Because of the reasons you mentioned.

----------


## adam c

I usually buy my meat from greatmeat, $16lbs for ribeye

And they deliver too

----------


## Disoblige

You can price match the Safeway/Sobeys striploin deal at Superstore if you are lucky enough to see striploin there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You can price match the Safeway/Sobeys striploin deal at Superstore if you are lucky enough to see striploin there.



I find the meat from the entire Superstore/Loblaws chain to be 2 notches below every other grocer.
Which doesn't make sense... But, here we are.
#DoNotWant

*the PC Blue Label smokies can get in my belly, though!!! Want!!
Sometimes I store them in Nestle plastic water bottles for convenience.

----------


## Disoblige

> I find the meat from the entire Superstore/Loblaws chain to be 2 notches below every other grocer.
> Which doesn't make sense... But, here we are.
> #DoNotWant
> 
> *the PC Blue Label smokies can get in my belly, though!!! Want!!
> Sometimes I store them in Nestle plastic water bottles for convenience.



You are so weird!!!

PC Blue Label? God damn, I can't think of any good PC blue label crap. Might as well eat Lean Cuisine then...

Now I know for PenIsMightier's death row meal will be some PC diet smokies, and Johnnie Walker in a used Pellegrino bottle.

----------


## killramos

Superstores meat has never been great in my experience.

Cheap perhaps. But not great.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You are so weird!!!
> 
> PC Blue Label? God damn, I can't think of any good PC blue label crap. Might as well eat Lean Cuisine then...
> 
> Now I know for PenIsMightier's death row meal will be some PC diet smokies, and Johnnie Walker in a used Pellegrino bottle.



Brother, you can trust my recommendation. Their smokies are tits. Jalapeno cheddar or just regular - cook them on a stick over the fire with nothing to add but mustard and you are winning!

----------


## Disoblige

> Brother, you can trust my recommendation. Their smokies are tits. Jalapeno cheddar or just regular - cook them on a stick over the fire with nothing to add but mustard and you are winning!



I like their regular smokies but I try to avoid the Blue Label stuff. This ain't no JW tier list.

----------


## suntan

I had some AAA striploin from there that was surprisingly good. I can only assume that my superior cooking techniques made the meat as delicious as possible.

Their pork, chicken and ground beef always seems to be fine. It's just their beef...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I like their regular smokies but I try to avoid the Blue Label stuff. This ain't no JW tier list.



I don't know what their "Blue Label" really means and I think that's because it means different things like sometimes low sodium and other times diet low fat trash. Those smokies are incredible and when they go on sale, they go on sale BIG and I stock up. 
They taste fantastic and they don't have that casing that's 3/8" thick cock-leather and their Jalapeno Cheddar is actually spicy. They win.
I mean, if one is a guy who welches on bets, I could see the lack of appeal. But that's not you.

----------


## Disoblige

> I don't know what their "Blue Label" really means and I think that's because it means different things like sometimes low sodium and other times diet low fat trash. Those smokies are incredible and when they go on sale, they go on sale BIG and I stock up. 
> They taste fantastic and they don't have that casing that's 3/8" thick cock-leather and their Jalapeno Cheddar is actually spicy. They win.
> I mean, if one is a guy who welches on bets, I could see the lack of appeal. But that's not you.



I get it.

Anything tastes better than a burnt hoisin duck from the BBQ, including some mass produced store brand low sodium/fat sausage.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I get it.
> 
> Anything tastes better than a burnt hoisin duck from the BBQ, including some mass produced store brand low sodium/fat sausage.



Who makes a reference to burnt hoisin duck without posting a picture of the egregious offence???! Seems like sloppy journalism from the CBC. I'm just a simple man, who could never hope to recreate masterpieces such as this:



> Prime rib.
> 
> Attachment 97504




I do what I can and I stay in my lane. I'm not here to compete with ^#TheBigBoyz
So tender and orange!

----------


## Disoblige

> BBQ Hoisin Duck for the day we naturally celebrate nailing Jeebus to a cross and maybe whipping him to death, or whatever.
> 
> Attachment 90692



Lol!

Okay enough fun and derailing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think I was wrong. The packages I like don't mention "Blue Menu" or whatever on them. I guess it's the regular ones I like.

----------


## Disoblige

> I think I was wrong. The packages I like don't mention "Blue Menu" or whatever on them. I guess it's the regular ones I like.



You could have prevented this derail if you just knew what you liked.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You could have prevented this derail if you just knew what you liked.



I'm sure there's a spouse/girlfriend meme about this.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm sure there's a spouse/girlfriend meme about this.

----------


## sabad66

Full striploins $30 off at Costco starting today. Not sure how long the sale is.

----------


## mr2mike

> Full striploins $30 off at Costco starting today. Not sure how long the sale is.



Finally! Thread back on track!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Meat deals no longer exist regardless of what the % off sticker says

----------


## jwslam

> Full striploins $30 off at Costco starting today. Not sure how long the sale is.



I'm still working through the last Insta-cart f*ckup in March.

It was some 50% off promo on instacart, and then the $30 off on top of that... worked out to like $30/strip

----------


## adam c

Even with the $30 you’re still paying $200, was there yesterday to check it out

----------


## sabad66

Full tenderloin cryovacs $25 off per package at Costco. Most I saw were around $150 at 44.99/kg so brings it down to $125ish or $37.50/kg after the discount. You should be able to get at least 14 nice steaks and lots of smaller bits for stews etc from these. Or cut into a nice tenderloin roast.

----------


## Buster

> Full tenderloin cryovacs $25 off per package at Costco. Most I saw were around $150 at 44.99/kg so brings it down to $125ish or $37.50/kg after the discount. You should be able to get at least 14 nice steaks and lots of smaller bits for stews etc from these. Or cut into a nice tenderloin roast.



sold

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Last Costco Tenderloin I got was mangled, not sure if it was just mechanical tenderized or just a bad cut, but I only go 8 good steaks, rest was stir fry. Quite sad.

Still get them every time they're on sale.

----------


## Buster

> Last Costco Tenderloin I got was mangled, not sure if it was just mechanical tenderized or just a bad cut, but I only go 8 good steaks, rest was stir fry. Quite sad.
> 
> Still get them every time they're on sale.



A cryovac is typically straight from the meat producer and is untouched by costco. They aren't tenderized.

----------


## sabad66

Is it worth wet aging these cryovacs? Usually I just it it up then vac seal within a day or two of buying it but I’m hearing some people leave it in the back of their fridge for 30 days before slicing it up.

----------


## Disoblige

Costco should just offer a service to cut the cyrovac'd meat for you for a small fee. I'd do it.
Or maybe a deal where you buy a cryovac piece for full price and they offer you the service for free.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> A cryovac is typically straight from the meat producer and is untouched by costco. They aren't tenderized.



Bad luck then I guess. Oh well, was good stir fry.

----------


## killramos

> Costco should just offer a service to cut the cyrovac'd meat for you for a small fee. I'd do it.
> Or maybe a deal where you buy a cryovac piece for full price and they offer you the service for free.



It’s such a small amount of effort to do it yourself…

----------


## Disoblige

> It’s such a small amount of effort to do it yourself…



Depends on what cut though. A machine cutting some consistent striploin or rib eye is worth the money to do imo. I just don't buy stuff already cut because it is a noticeable price increase. But if Costco helped me cut the Ribeye or Striploin in the bag, I'd buy it more often.

Basically it comes down to the logistics of ensuring you're going to buy the cyrovac so Costco can give you a better price than buying the already packed ones.
OR: Costco could make it the where if you buy the equivalent weight of an average cyrovac, the already cut pieces end up being a cheaper price (ex: buy 6 packs, get 1 free) kind of thing.

----------


## dtrieu

> Depends on what cut though. A machine cutting some consistent striploin or rib eye is worth the money to do imo. I just don't buy stuff already cut because it is a noticeable price increase. But if Costco helped me cut the Ribeye or Striploin in the bag, I'd buy it more often.
> 
> Basically it comes down to the logistics of ensuring you're going to buy the cyrovac so Costco can give you a better price than buying the already packed ones.
> OR: Costco could make it the same where if you buy the equivalent amount of a cyrovac, the already cut pieces end up being a cheaper price (ex: buy 6 packs, get 1 free) kind of thing.



It's more expensive cause they need to pay the labour that cuts that meat - it would never be the same price. That's why you're getting the discount.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Flame suit on, but I feel lucky that tenderloin doesn't do it, for me. I don't think I'm alone. Cutting it with my fork is not my top priority. It's _way_ more money, way less forgiving to prepare and lacks the flavour of Strip Loin.

As a needless aside, I noticed it cost something like $66/kg at the terrible Superstore when I was in Charlottetown. DaFuq?!¡?

----------


## killramos

Tenderloin is not a desirable cut of steak to me either.

----------


## Disoblige

> It's more expensive cause they need to pay the labour that cuts that meat - it would never be the same price. That's why you're getting the discount.



Well yeah I get that, but I think there could be an in between where you are buying bulk and getting it cut, but still paying less than the already packed ones. Most people buying already cut ones are buying 1-2 packs, not 6+. I think there is a market for that.

----------


## killramos

You could try a local butcher?

----------


## dtrieu

> You could try a local butcher?



ya but he wont be getting costco pricing and the butcher for sure is going to charge for services.

----------


## killramos

You don’t go to Costco for above and beyond service

It’s the nature of the beast

----------


## Buster

I asked the Costco butchers if I could buy a full pork belly and have them smoke it and slice it and sell it to me for less than the bacon.

They didn't seem interested.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> Flame suit on, but I feel lucky that tenderloin doesn't do it, for me. I don't think I'm alone. Cutting it with my fork is not my top priority. It's _way_ more money, way less forgiving to prepare and lacks the flavour of Strip Loin.
> 
> As a needless aside, I noticed it cost something like $66/kg at the terrible Superstore when I was in Charlottetown. DaFuq?!¡?



It’s not my #1 favourite but I like it in the rotation because it’s leaner so makes me feel slightly better about myself while still enjoying steak. Also the only steak my kids can actually eat.

Oh and also it’s the best for straight up raw eating. Small bite sized piece Dipped in salt & pepper, then wrapped in a small piece of pita bread with some onion. Not sure if this is a Lebanese/arab thing but I grew up enjoying it and still like it.

----------


## suntan

I pretty well enjoy all the cuts of meat from a cow one way or another.

----------


## killramos

> I pretty well enjoy all the cuts of meat from a cow one way or another.





Yea you do…

----------


## Buster

I rarely reach for tenderloin

----------


## Disoblige

I used to love tenderloin. Then I discovered ribeye is the best.

And I hate you guys for the meat cutting analogies, lol.

----------


## suntan

Great now I have a hankering for ribeye with prairie oyster sauce.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

$7.88/lb Prime Rib roast at superstore today and tomorrow, which is less than half the price of Costco. Got one this morning and it looks closer to AAA than AA.

Pretty high demand though, at least so far this morning. Had to fend off a swarm of Asian people to get my hand on a piece right as they bring them out.

----------


## cdnsir

> $7.88/lb Prime Rib roast at superstore today and tomorrow, which is less than half the price of Costco. Got one this morning and it looks closer to AAA than AA.
> 
> Pretty high demand though, at least so far this morning. Had to fend off a swarm of Asian people to get my hand on a piece right as they bring them out.



The one near my place put out whole cryovac sides, around $200 each. Marbling was poor, my batch was definitely AA.

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## killramos

Superstore meat. Just say no.

----------


## Disoblige

This is the last time I am going to try Superstore if it turns out bad.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is the last time I am going to try Superstore if it turns out bad.



60% of the time, it works all the time.
My_ last time_ was about 3 weeks ago when one package of strip loin was perfect, and the second one was rubber.

----------


## cdnsir

I ended up with a small 3 rib like yours. Probably going to slow roast and cast iron sear, it can't turn out bad.

Contemplating slicing it for hot pot though... It's gonna be luxurious compared to the frozen packs of unknown cuts/animals you'll find at that NE wet market place.

----------


## dj_rice

Is this stuff a good deal? No Frills has theirs on sale as well for $4.97 but no info if theirs is Angus or not. Will be used to slice for stir fry

----------


## killramos

Maybe if you sous vide?

Looks like it would dry out like a mother fucker.

----------


## suntan

Baking soda for stir fry.

----------


## sabad66

Pretty amazing deal on these. Usually they are $6 off when on sale, not $12

Sometimes you can find them for $22-24. So with discount $10-12 for a full porkloin is a steal.

----------


## dj_rice

> Baking soda for stir fry.



I use the secret Chinese restaurant technique. But that worked too. I marinated it for a an hour in oyster sauce, soy sauce, oil, sesame oil and corn starch. Also sliced it thin. Silky smooth

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Superstore $1/lb chicken drumsticks. Cheap

----------


## ExtraSlow

$3.99/lb pork side ribs at safeway starting today.

----------


## killramos

Suggesting meat deals from superstore is looking like neg rep territory real quick.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't think I buy ground pork, but holy shit, what a deal at Costco!

----------


## killramos

I normally agree with you…

But Every good burger has a good % ground pork.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I normally agree with you
> 
> But Every good burger has a good % ground pork.



Yeah, it's weird. I'm not saying I have some "_I just can't find any decent Halal pork around this place_!¡!" But it's just not something I shop for. Maybe the closest is splitting some sausages to add to a pasta sauce? That's fine. I do that.

I've heard you say that you drench burgers in BBQ sauce though. I don't find them boring but while I'm not against throwing some ground pork in, I just don't have it around, so I never do.

----------


## killramos

Mild brush to add sugar to Color.

Not a peters burger dunked in sauce lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mild brush to add sugar to Color.
> 
> Not a peters burger dunked in sauce lol



What?!
Fuck you!! I'm sure you said somewhere that you completely dunk them! Lying prick!
 :Barf:

----------


## killramos

I can’t afford that much sauce

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I cant afford that much sauce



Unless it's Dirty Diana sauce... So gross. I jumped on the Cattle Boyz bandwagon. Expensive, but good. Apparently made right in Okotoks, too! I always thought it was Red Deer.

Anyway... Everyone else get Porkin Across Berta and go swallow some chubs of that succulent, discounted pork!!

----------


## R-Audi

We usually mix ground pork with ground beef for tacos... adds a bit more flavor to them. May have to head down!

----------


## R-Audi

Superstore has a deal on whole AAA tenderloins.. 2 per customer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Every bit as AAA as the picture indicates...

----------


## bjstare

> Every bit as AAA as the picture indicates...



Which I'm guessing is not exactly AAA? Isn't that typical of superstore dumpster meat?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Which I'm guessing is not exactly AAA? Isn't that typical of superstore dumpster meat?



Yes. When it's good, it's great and when it's not good it's terréblê. 
I'm on a RCSS meat hiatus.

*The picture looks _fuckin horrible_ was also what I was getting at.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you like small turkeys, here's co-op:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also grabbed a AA striploin half cryo for. $5.97/lb. I have many uses for that.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Should grab the Walmart AAA Angus half Striploin for ~ $8/lb instead. Much better quality.

----------


## R-Audi

> Every bit as AAA as the picture indicates...



They actually look very similar to Costco's, inbetween their denuded and whole ones.. Went on Friday and there was only like 8 left, saturday my Dad went and they were all gone and the butcher wasnt sure they would get more in.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Should grab the Walmart AAA Angus half Striploin for ~ $8/lb instead. Much better quality.



I took the plunge on this even though supporting Wal-Mart makes me cringe. I had to cut what seemed like a shit pile of fat off of it, but I weighed the final results and it was still a smokin deal at $22/kg rather than the advertised ~$18/kg

Immediately ate some last night and it was fantastic.

----------


## Disoblige

> I took the plunge on this even though supporting Wal-Mart makes me cringe. I had to cut what seemed like a shit pile of fat off of it, but I weighed the final results and it was still a smokin deal at $22/kg rather than the advertised ~$18/kg
> 
> Immediately ate some last night and it was fantastic.



Imma buy this too with TPiM approval.

----------


## Disoblige

Yayaya I know superstore... but pick and choose the one with decent marbling if you're lucky. Made a wicked prime rib roast last time.


SUPERSTORE: Tomorrow and Friday ONLY, get Prime Rib roast for $8.88/lb ($19.58/kg). Cut from Canada AA grade beef or higher, 20813360. Offer valid Dec 23 and 24, 2021 only.

----------


## sabad66

AAA striploin steaks 6.99/lb at save on foods with a loaded offer on your card. Pretty decent deal I think

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Bought a pack, good deal indeed

----------


## Buster

Where do people buy ground lamb?

----------


## killramos

> Where do people buy ground lamb?



1974

----------


## Disoblige

> Bought a pack, good deal indeed



 I bought some too!

Thanks sabad

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Full cut of "boneless pork loin centre and rib" on discount at Costco right meow.
I should cut this entirely into pork chops, yes??

----------


## Disoblige

> Full cut of "boneless pork loin centre and rib" on discount at Costco right meow.
> I should cut this entirely into pork chops, yes??



No pics or price? C'mon bro

----------


## dj_rice

Not sure if this is a good deal but seems pretty cheap to me. It was a limit of 1 at my NFs. $7 package had about 6 thick chops in package.



And if yall are going shopping and want to find the cheapest price for meat, use the app or the website Flipp. It searches all the flyers and shows you which store has the cheapest prices

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Full cut of "boneless pork loin centre and rib" on discount at Costco right meow.
> I should cut this entirely into pork chops, yes??



Now with exciting pictures!!!!



Knock $5 discount off and then it's $5.11/kg
*Note that YMMV on discounts because the package sizes differ.

So... Make pork chops???

----------


## killramos

I think if you cut it into some meaty chops that would be very practical. Like 1.5-2” thick?

I hate thin pork chops.

Or maybe make 2 pork roasts out of it?

Bone in for either would generally be my preference. But the nice thing with boneless is the ability to go thicker on chops?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think if you cut it into some meaty chops that would be very practical. Like 1.5-2 thick?
> 
> I hate thin pork chops.
> 
> Or maybe make 2 pork roasts out of it?
> 
> Bone in for either would generally be my preference. But the nice thing with boneless is the ability to go thicker on chops?



Thanks, that's what I was thinking. Skinny pork chops are worse than Hitler.
MrsVagMightier was thinking about trying something like pulled pork with part of it, but I'm pretty sure this is the wrong cut for that. That's shoulder, isn't it?

----------


## killramos

Yea not the right cut. Would end up pretty dry.

I’d stick with chops to a roast.

----------


## Disoblige

Skinny chops are ok if it has enough fat and/or you high temp grill it with a good marinade for max flavor.

Dj you're viet, you can make that taste bomb.

----------


## dj_rice

> Skinny chops are ok if it has enough fat and/or you high temp grill it with a good marinade for max flavor.
> 
> Dj you're viet, you can make that taste bomb.



Currently marinated in a lemon grass, fish sauce, sugar, chili marinade. Gonna grille it for a vermicelli bowl and then some are going in a summer salad roll

Pork shoulder probably would be better for more fat content but good eats either way

----------


## Strider

> Thanks, that's what I was thinking. Skinny pork chops are worse than Hitler.
> MrsVagMightier was thinking about trying something like pulled pork with part of it, but I'm pretty sure this is the wrong cut for that. That's shoulder, isn't it?



For sure skip the pulled pork with loin. Schnitzel or katsu are a good way to keep it from being too monotonous and probably the only acceptable forms of thin chops.
I've also done lightly smoked pork loin roasts (~145F internal temp) that turned out pretty good (bone-in works better for this though)

----------


## Brent.ff

those things are great cut into thick chops and then sous vided.. sous vide is worth it just for pork chops alone.

----------


## ExtraSlow

1kg coop brand heritage thick cut bacon $9.99 at coop north hill, says "this centre only".

----------


## sabad66

Not super amazing but better than full price:


I’ve never bought a Costco brisket (or any brisket for that matter) so can’t comment on quality. 

Personally I’m still patiently waiting for $25 off a full rib cryovac. They had it last June, hopefully coming up soon this year.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

me too on the full rib sale.. but looks like the prices have came down quite a bit at costco. Last I checked it was like $25.99/kg. That's pretty cheap.

----------


## sabad66

Pretty decent deal if you can accept pleb superstore meat… $10 back in points and only 12.99/kg for full cryovac tenderloins. AAA so can’t be that bad.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Pretty decent deal if you can accept pleb superstore meat… $10 back in points and only 12.99/kg for full cryovac tenderloins. AAA so can’t be that bad.



you mean $12.99/lb

----------


## sabad66

Whoops yeah. Would be a hell of a deal if it was kg

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Save on has packs of sirloin tip steaks on for $4.99/lb, have to load the offer to your more rewards card

Cheap for marinating steaks or if you want to do skewers or some jazz

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... if you want to do skewers or some jazz



I sternly decline your suggestion of Jazz.
No one wants Jazz.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Great deal for whole brisket at Save-on this week. The flyer says $11/kg (vs Costco $11.99/kg) but the store I went to was $8.8/kg. 

The quality is great. AAA and grain-finished. They are also better trimmed than Costco. Personally Save-on/safeway is my favorite place to buy whole brisket to smoke without going fancy like BLW. COOP also has brisket this week for sale, but >$13/kg and only AA.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ Good deal on the brisket from Save On, just picked one up from the Walden location.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Missed that brisket. Le sad...

This week Safeway and Sobeys are selling AA Prime Rib steaks and roasts for less than half price. 
$19.82/kg

Cooked a pair of thick boiz tonight and I've already been blown. Amazing.
Roast tomorrow.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Costco has Brisket for $9.99/kg right now.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What

----------


## spikerS

Sobeys has whole chickens on right now for BOGO.

Pork back ribs for $3.99lb

----------


## CompletelyNumb

RCSS has Canada AAA/USDA Choice Brisket (Cryovac) for $3.99/lb 

Sale starts June 16  :thumbs up:

----------


## Strider

> RCSS has Canada AAA/USDA Choice Brisket (Cryovac) for $3.99/lb 
> 
> Sale starts June 16



Worth noting that RCSS usually doesn't have full packers, only random (smallish) cuts.

----------


## suntan

Walmart no longer mechanically tenderizes their beef. Makes their value packs worth it.

----------


## ercchry

Safeway… damn cheap! $8.80/kg… don’t care if not AAA. Brant Lake is for the elevated meals, these for my uncultured guests  :ROFL!: 

Edit: flyer says AA grade

----------


## suntan

Sobey's had them at AAA last week.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Seems like Sobey's , Safeway and Superstore been getting it from the same place for the sale this week. They are all full pack from the same packer and as far as I can tell they are similar in quality. Superstore advertise all their briskets as AAA

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, unfortunately you can only really go off the advertising since there is no rule for the individual pieces to be stamped, just the box

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Superstore will find a way to make these be C- and not AA.

----------


## sabad66

Went to superstore and Safeway last night looking for these cryovac briskets with no luck. My fault for waiting for the last day of the sale and last few hours of the day

Ended up getting a rain check at Safeway tho so hopefully they get them back in soon.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Brisket are $10 off at costco

----------


## tirebob

> Brisket are $10 off at costco



Any idea what they are per pound/kg pre-discount? I just cooked my last one up last week...

----------


## saiyajin

> Any idea what they are per pound/kg pre-discount? I just cooked my last one up last week...



$10.99/kg

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$8.80/kg for AAA brisket at Slave-On-Foods.

*I think it's packaged chunks, not whole packers, but what ev's!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Survey says...
Whole packer!

----------


## Disoblige

That's a big cheddar sausage

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That's a big cheddar sausage



Menu avec Bleue life, for moi!

*And... _That's what she said_.

----------


## Disoblige

> *And... _That's what she said_.



Weird flex but ok.
Next time just use some Irish Spring or something.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Weird flex but ok.
> Next time just use some Irish Spring or something.



I was banging someone's wife who is used to an Anteater, so she didn't know what to say regarding my enormous, pristine, clean hog.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Costco has whole strip loins for $40 off. Works out to be about $10/lb

----------


## sabad66

Superstore has full AAA cryovac tenderloins on for 12.99/lb plus 10k points bonus. Nice to make a roast to go along with your turkey this weekend.

----------


## Brent.ff

Pretty much half price striploin roast @ coop. Gonna sous vide one tomorrow

----------


## ExtraSlow

If it's on sale at a grocery store it's nearly expired low quality meat, I've heard.

----------


## Brent.ff

Meh, sous vide makes all things better

----------


## Bobino

> Yeah, unfortunately you can only really go off the advertising since there is no rule for the individual pieces to be stamped, just the box
> 
> Attachment 107097



Plus what’s actually in the box can vary (for the better) the box label says AA or higher but there’s about a 50% chance that it’s actually AAA there, could realistically see prime labeled as AA

Edit: this actually goes for a lot of cheaper cuts.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If it's on sale at a grocery store it's nearly expired low quality meat, I've heard.



What you did there, I see it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Costco striploin deal is still on for AAA

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## ExtraSlow

That gives me a feeling in my loins

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Half price whole chickens at Wal-Mart which brings it down to only $2/pound.
Uggh, Wal-Mart, but they're Maple Leaf, air chilled chickens, so I don't think there's any reason to believe they're inferior just because they're from a shit store. I bought 4 and am looking forward to some rotisserie birds, hopefully with some charcoal flavor.

Just to put it into perspective, you're looking at a whole chicken for about $6.50

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Half price whole chickens at Wal-Mart which brings it down to only $2/pound.
> Uggh, Wal-Mart, but they're Maple Leaf, air chilled chickens, so I don't think there's any reason to believe they're inferior just because they're from a shit store. I bought 4 and am looking forward to some rotisserie birds, hopefully with some charcoal flavor.
> 
> Just to put it into perspective, you're looking at a whole chicken for about $6.50



I was looking for this thread to post this. $2lb / ~$6.50 per chicken.. Great deal and decent quality. They are just small enough to fit in our air fryer- easy weekday dinners. 

Looks like Costco whole striploin is $20/kg. Pretty good. It was ~$28/kg recently.

----------


## sabad66

Thx for the tip, I’ve been wanting to cook full chickens, but at $10-11, i always put them back down and opt for rotisserie chicken at Costco that goes for 6.99. 

At this price I should grab a few. Now to see if I can find a rotisserie attachment for my smoker…

----------


## suntan

I want to be hopeful and say that chicken prices seem to be going back down. The three pack at Costco being $40 was insane.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Thx for the tip, I’ve been wanting to cook full chickens, but at $10-11, i always put them back down and opt for rotisserie chicken at Costco that goes for 6.99. 
> 
> At this price I should grab a few. Now to see if I can find a rotisserie attachment for my smoker…



Spatchcock > rotisserie for any chicken.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Spatchcock 4lyfe

----------


## vengie

The correct answer is always Hutterite chicken

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The correct answer is always Hutterite chicken



Ah, I vehemently disagree! 
I do not wish to support their culture, lifestyle and values when everything they sell is essentially a commodity.

----------


## R-Audi

Im sure its mentioned somewhere in this thread, but finally tried Great Meats and was quite impressed. Specifically the pack of 6 AAA Ribeyes for $135. Excellent marbling and quite cheap in comparison to other shops. 

https://www.greatmeats.ca/beef

----------


## Brent.ff

> Ah, I vehemently disagree! 
> I do not wish to support their culture, lifestyle and values when everything they sell is essentially a commodity.



but fuck can they run

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Is that them? Or the Dutch?

https://lilydale.com/where-to-buy/?p...ab&product=667
I want two of these and maybe a third that I can cook for ExtraSlow to help him realize that it's not gelatin.
The true Christmas spirit is embodied in the spiteful preparation of holiday meats.

----------


## Disoblige

Make one for me too so I can realize as well...

Umm.. ewwww gelatin!!!! Yea...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was gelatin my issue? I forget.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yeah, I think both you and Killy think it's like a deli meat sphere when it's actually a complete Turkey breast folded up and held in that shape with butchers twine.

----------


## Disoblige

So if we shit on TPiM we get free food?

Where the fuck is my duck???

----------


## ExtraSlow

Serious where can you buy that? My kid likes turkey, which is further proof that kids are idiots.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Serious where can you buy that? My kid likes turkey, which is further proof that kids are idiots.



Serious it's in the link. Costco used to carry them but it looks like only co-op does now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in.

----------


## sabad66

I picked up a kirkland brand one the other day to try out in my smoker. They are surprisingly popular.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm in.



Do you want me to make you one in the smoker? Or do you actually dislike turkey?

----------


## killramos

100% Natural*

----------


## killramos

3 chonk ribeyes. $25 USD. And they were fantastic.

These would be easily 2-3x the price back home.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is chonk AmeriTard for chuck?

----------


## killramos

Probably

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wait - that doesn't make sense either, because you said they were Ribeye...
I confuse.

----------


## killramos

That’s why I gave a nothingburger answer lol

----------


## bjstare

Chonk=chonky=chunky=thick.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Chonk=chonky=chunky=thick.



#TheMoreYouKnow

----------


## ercchry

Where does one get Master Meats comparable meat, but say… in the South… SW leaning area of town? Like better butcher, but… better

…and yea online would have been good if I could plan worth a damn… but want to eat it tomorrow

Edit: had no idea brant lake had a retail shop on 42nd… that works!

----------


## rage2

> 3 chonk ribeyes. $25 USD. And they were fantastic.
> 
> These would be easily 2-3x the price back home.

----------


## ercchry

These shall do, cool shop if no one has checked it out yet, they also have some A5 Japanese beef and some berkshire pork



Was toying with classic ribeye cut vs tomahawks… but they didn’t have the tomahawks in the “gold” grade, so that was an easy choice

----------

